# Glass coca cola bottle date



## The Fonz (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello all, so I have a question about an old coca cola bottle I recently found, and I am running into a condurum,
The bottle says PAT D-105529 And the date code says 15 L 48


Now according to what I know about date codes this should be a bottle made in 1915, but my research shows that Pat d bottles were not made in 1915. The L I'm assumeing that it is a glass manufacturer mark but I don't know about that

Can anyone help me with a way to know the date, or is this actually a pat D bottle from 1915?

The pictures are of the bottle I'm speaking of, the words in the picture might be hard to read but they are the best ones I'm able to take.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 15, 2020)

The 48 number is the better number I believe


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 15, 2020)

I will add if it was a 1915 it would have Nov.16.1915 instead of the patent D numbers


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 15, 2020)

Hopefully you can see the date here. Picture isnt the best.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 15, 2020)

1917-1930 for that one. Is there any other codes on the heel or bottom. The l could be laurens glass works.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 15, 2020)

So is the 48 on here the mold code? Robby? I thought pat D where atleast 1930 and on?


----------



## The Fonz (Mar 15, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 1917-1930 for that one. Is there any other codes on the heel or bottom. The l could be laurens glass works.


The only other markings are on the bottom, in all capital it says Dover del.
Could you tell me how to acurately  read date codes? Such as is the front 2 numbers always the year? And what would that make the last 2 numbers?


----------



## Leo (Mar 15, 2020)

The Fonz said:


> Hello all, so I have a question about an old coca cola bottle I recently found, and I am running into a condurum,
> The bottle says PAT D-105529 And the date code says 15 L 48
> 
> 
> ...


Would the D be from Dominion Glass or Domglass. They began putting D on bottles in 1922


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 15, 2020)

D means design If it is early it is probably made by graham glass. They had 4 locations. If so the L would mean Loogootee-Indiana.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

All D-Patent Cokes were made between 1938-51. your 48 # is the Date. 1948. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 15, 2020)

They had many D- paten


Sarasota941 said:


> So is the 48 on here the mold code? Robby? I thought pat D where atleast 1930 and on?


The nov 16 1917 D-pat bottle is 1917-1930 The Dec 25 1923 D-pat bottle was 1928-1938. And the Pat-D 105523 was 1938-1951. 


Sarasota941 said:


> So is the 48 on here the mold code? Robby? I thought pat D where atleast 1930 and on?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 15, 2020)

the design patent was expiring and so they would make slIght changes to the original patent and keep the design they have done this a number of times hence the different dates on the bottles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 15, 2020)

The Fonz said:


> The only other markings are on the bottom, in all capital it says Dover del.
> Could you tell me how to acurately  read date codes? Such as is the front 2 numbers always the year? And what would that make the last 2 numbers?


Hard to say. Bottle makers were using date codes and city / state or not used. Coke had not enforced any standards yet, so it varied. 15 and 48 is not the date. In some cases it would be to the right of the glass makers mark. But this bottle is not 1948. They were ordered to stop using them in 1930.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 15, 2020)

Awesome info thanks. I just refer to everything after the Christmas Cokes, ( Pat Ds) since they didnt have the 1915 or 1923.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 15, 2020)

Exactly.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2020)

info.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 15, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Hopefully you can see the date here. Picture isnt the best.


Is this the Dover Del. bottle? It looks blue in this picture.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 16, 2020)

Mine that I posted is ice blue. It is says Bradentown Fla. I believe it isnt in Bill books but he knows about it.


----------



## nhbandit (Mar 18, 2020)

Regardless of what the "expert" says this is a 1948 bottle. I'm sure as soon as Bill Porterfield sees this he will agree.


----------



## clarencesc (Mar 18, 2020)

Leon is right.  Date made 1948.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 18, 2020)

Okay, here's the basic hard facts. If the bottle says "PAT D - 105529" then it dates between 1937 and the 1950s. Where in the 50s is disputed. That's just what they did in  the era of Design Patents. L with a two-digit number to the right is usually Laurens Glass Co but this number doesn't always correspond to a date-code.


----------



## Ted Oswalt (Mar 18, 2020)

Your bottle was made by the Laurens Glass Works of Laurens, S.C. hence the "L" and the date it was made was 1948. The Pat "D" bottles were issued 1938 -1952. Hope this helps.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 18, 2020)

clarencesc said:


> Leon is right.  Date made 1948.



Thanks, smart minds think alike. I've been saying 1948 all along from the start. LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Mar 19, 2020)

Laurens Glass Works 1948



			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/LaurensGW.pdf


----------



## SODABOB (Mar 19, 2020)

P.S.

I forgot to mention the number 15 … ( or any number on the left side of the L ) … is a MOLD NUMBER


----------



## SODABOB (Mar 19, 2020)

For those who are not already familiar with these articles, they will provide you with some detailed information about Coca Cola bottles ...


Bill Lockhart and Bill Porter - 2010

https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/coca-cola.pdf

Bill Lockhart - 2010

https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/EPChap8c.pdf


----------



## stc1993 (Mar 19, 2020)

My brother has one of those bottles.  I noticed the fluting is different on those bottles too.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 19, 2020)

Most D-Patent Coke Bottles are pretty common & most are not worth more then $1.00 in my opinion. But there are some rare exceptions. LEON.


----------



## The Fonz (Mar 25, 2020)

Ted Oswalt said:


> Your bottle was made by the Laurens Glass Works of Laurens, S.C. hence the "L" and the date it was made was 1948. The Pat "D" bottles were issued 1938 -1952. Hope this helps.


Many thanks, it does indeed help


----------

